# Itunes install + Bonjour service = Pain in the ***.



## goku262002 (Aug 22, 2005)

I'm having a problem. my sister was recently given a new ipod nano for a doorprize and she wants to set music up on her new ipod. so i figured i needed itunes now take in mind that this is my first time ever using a ipod and itunes and i figured the install would be the only thing. boy was i wrong! This is really going to put a damper on things.

Heres the error i got:
"(Bonjour Service) failed to start. Verify that you have sufficent privilages to start system services."

Appears when I get the the "status: starting services" part of the install. Is there anyway to bypass this part of the install?

Oh and keep in mind too, this computer im trying to set it up on (since the one im on now has internet but no USB slots) has *NO FORM* of internet whatsoever.

Also, is there a just itunes install without any quicktime or bonjour? Thank you for the help.


----------



## jbhardman (Feb 1, 2006)

"Also, is there a just itunes install without any quicktime or bonjour? Thank you for the help."

No. Sadly, you're trapped. However, if you select the admin install option, I believe you can uncheck Bonjour, but not Quicktime. You're stuck with that. If you do have Bonjour though, and have admin rights, open the services by typing "services.msc" into the run prompt. Look for Bonjour, select it and set it to Disable. There you go.


----------



## goku262002 (Aug 22, 2005)

and this will stop it from installing bonjour correct? because getting past the main installation is my prime concern.

EDIT: the only thing i saw close to bonjour is "apple mobile device" is that it?


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

> EDIT: the only thing i saw close to bonjour is "apple mobile device" is that it?


No, the Bonjour did not install, nor the service start, so you won't see it...

>>>> take a look here, for decent Apple info on what Bonjour is, why they use it, etc: (I prefer full disclosure when dealing with things like this!...) *http://www.apple.com/macosx/technology/bonjour.html*

See this:

*http://forums.pcpitstop.com/index.php?showtopic=155105&st=0&p=1487399&#entry1487399*\

[webquote=http://forums.pcpitstop.com/index.php?showtopic=155105&st=0&p=1487399&#entry1487399] There are a lot of benefits to using it. It is not a necessary service to have running, but it is a pretty good service to have running if you have more then one computer with itunes installed.

It can even make the setting up of networked printers and other devices easier[/webquote]

*http://fishtrain.com/2007/11/29/apple-bonjour-secret-weapon/*

Suppose Bonjour could result in a good usage? Maybe. It runs and can pass information, even without an Internet connection, as it says at that site.

There is good info on *turning off/ removing Bonjour here:*

*http://www.raymond.cc/blog/archives/2008/02/10/how-to-uninstall-or-remove-bonjour-mdnsresponderexe/* for those who do already have it....you can look that over, and see if somehow it is installed or running and follow steps to remove or turn it off....


----------



## goku262002 (Aug 22, 2005)

this stuff is nice and all but the install wont even _finish_ because of this stupid error. i dont even have bonjour on the computer.

jeez is itunes always this complicated to install?


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

OK, 
Yes, I know it didn't install...posted that already....

You can try a clean UNinstall of iTunes and Quicktime, as it says here:

*http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1926*

This is not a quick fix- please, take your time, read all the way through the material first, and good luck!

After doing what it says you should be able to install iTunes (and probably select to not install Bonjour, or turn that feature off....)
at least, I hope so...never had to go through that, luckily.


----------



## goku262002 (Aug 22, 2005)

Byteman said:


> OK,
> Yes, I know it didn't install...posted that already....
> 
> You can try a clean UNinstall of iTunes and Quicktime, as it says here:
> ...


Ok i followed the exact instructions of the "Completely Remove iTunes and QuickTime" & "Empty your Temp directory and restart" parts and i still got the error.

EDIT: no it didnt. im at wits end...


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

Unusual that the clean install would not work. I'd say a Windows System Restore back to a Restore Point before the first day the problem happened would be good to try.

You should not lose any of your personal files, documents, etc.
But you never know- might be a good idea to back up onto media anything so valuable that you cannot afford to lose it. If you already have done so, go ahead with a Restore. This does not mean formatting the hard drive or reinstalling anything, it simply moves the computer back to as it was before the "issue" with iTunes- if you need the correct steps to perform a System Restore please post back.


----------



## goku262002 (Aug 22, 2005)

I'm pretty sure System Restore won't work.This problem with itunes happened recently and no amount of System Restore will correct it.Besides, I didn't have itunes at all until this week on the other computer.

I've already tired installing previous versions.They did complete because they didn't have Bonjour on the them,but due to my sister's ipod being in this year,it demands to have itunes 7.6 and it seems everything after 7.5 has that stupid ****ing Bonjour on it. 

If there was just some way to remove or stop Bonjour from installing during the install,I think everything will work.I think it's hopeless,but I'm going to go complain to Apple.com and see if they can give me a stand alone version of itunes 7.6.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, Take a look here and follow what it says...read all the thread and be sure you are using the best information such as try to install just QuickTime by itself, before iTunes....that may work.

*http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1518517&tstart=-1*

If that does not solve your problem- strongly consider using System Restore.

This is the type of problem that is often corrected by a System restore.... who can say if it will work, it is something to try.



> This problem with itunes happened recently and no amount of System Restore will correct it.Besides, I didn't have itunes at all until this week on the other computer.


Exactly- going back to before you had the problem should allow you to try another install, with perhaps some other steps, such as removing an older version of QuickTime....

As long as Restore is turned on, it should have added the install of iTunes to the Restore Points....you would need to go back to a restore point date that is before the problem and is in *bold* on the restore calendar...usually those work the best.

*Also> you were given directions to choose when installing iTunes...to not install Bonjour



jbhardman said:


> No. Sadly, you're trapped.* However, if you select the admin install option, I believe you can uncheck Bonjour, but not Quicktime.* You're stuck with that. If you do have Bonjour though, and have admin rights, open the services by typing "services.msc" into the run prompt. Look for Bonjour, select it and set it to Disable. There you go.


 Didn't you try that method (admin install)? I don't know anything about that option but it may work...did it fail for you?

If you can Restore back OK- download a fresh copy of iTunes latest version. Don't have the iPod plugged, just install iTunes and Quicktime. Burn the downloads to a CD or whatever to install from onto the computer with no Internet access.

(For what it's worth, you may be lacking some important Windows Updates or something if you have not used the machine connected to the Net....)


----------



## goku262002 (Aug 22, 2005)

OK this is odd. this is long so get comfortable.

good news: i got it working! 
bad news: well read below...

See i was just about to follow your advice when i thought of something "why don't i just install itunes on here and copy the files?" so i did that.

Once i got over to the other computer i deleted the old 7.0 files and replaced them with 7.6.2 files then restarted. once it got back to the desktop i clicked on itunes in the start programs then the windows installer started running but only for a second like it was updating then a new shortcut came onto my desktop i clicked on it and it worked itunes 7.6.2 was running!

But now here comes the bad news (sort of) i tunes was running great the songs were loading everything was working like it was in the 7.0 one then i connected the ipod it was syncing (sort of) but when i clicked on the ipod display nothing came up just a black screen. i thought itunes froze so i clicked back to music no it was working so i kept clicking back from the ipod tag to the music tag nope still no luck getting the ipod menu up.

but i figured what the hell i copied the songs and pasted them onto the ipod using the edit menu. they got in there i copied a video and it got in there so it seems songs and videos were getting in the ipod just no way of editing them or getting them off the ipod.

another thing, when i copied these files over i keep getting some odd error(s) ill post one in a bit but its like the error was saying i wasn't connected to the internet, the sync wasn't working, and there was an update? for itunes all in one box.

Hell i didn't think this was gonna work but I'm just glad i can get the songs on there!

In short:
1. itunes is working sort of.
2. ipod menu isn't showing up in itunes.
3. weird errors.

So what now? I still have the install for 7.6.2 should i run it and see if it'll run a repair program? or should i just keep it the way it is sort of stable and all?

EDIT: heres the pics:
http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/1508/odderror1ps3.png
http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/8397/odderror2og2.png


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

You install iTunes on every computer you want to use an iPod with, or just to manage your music without an iPod.

*Here's an excellent place to read all about anything to do with any of the types of iPods from day one to now, you will learn how to get around the site as you browse...it has forums, like TechGuy does, with all kinds of good help, tons of tips for using iPods and iTunes etc

Check out the "iTunes and iPods Tutorials" section:

http://www.ilounge.com/ , then on to>

http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/articles/tutorials/

ITunes will always pop up to get the newest version when it finds that an updated one is available....if the Internet is available on that pc, it might pay you to get updated. It helps if you sync the iPod to the same, newest version, so don't plug an iPod in, right as you start the computer....get things updated, or not, first.

There is a setting that will prevent the syncing...many people do not like it when they plug someone's iPod into their computer, and it grabs all their music off the iPod...

You can set iTunes to NOT manage your music.

If I were where you are, I'd be making sure I have good copies of all music on CDs or other media- iTunes will back up your libraries to CD- just use the "File> Back up to CD" button (I know that is not the exact wording but you should be able to get to it, or you might already know of the backup feature etc in that case, never mind...)

If you just want to leave it as is, at this point I'm all for it!

Your thread is hard to understand, your writing is not very clear, so I am not at all sure exactly what you did, but leaving it as is for now does seem the thing to do.*


----------

